# Test Sweet Home 3D avec Java 7



## eTeks (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Comme Apple ne va plus supporter Java tôt ou tard sous Mac OS X Lion et Mountain Lion, je suis en train d'adapter Sweet Home 3D à Java 7, même si cette version n'est pas encore parfaite sous Mac OS X.
Afin de conserver la simplicité d'installation du logiciel avec un seul DMG, j'ai modifié l'application pour qu'elle puisse fonctionner sous Mac OS X 10.4 à 10.8. Sous Mac OS X 10.4 à 10.6, Sweet Home 3D utilise la version de Java 5 ou 6 installée avec le système, et sous Mac OS X 10.7 et 10.8, l'application utilise Java 7 inclus avec le logiciel peu importe ce que l'utilisateur ait déjà installé.
J'ai déjà fait pas mal de tests de mon côté sur plusieurs ordinateurs, mais j'aimerais bien que vous testiez la Beta en cours (74 MB) sur un max de configurations possible. 

Merci d'avance pour votre retour.


----------



## lapestenoire (19 Décembre 2012)

java c'est moche et ca viole ton cpu, ce que fait apple aurait du etre fait il y a 20 ans, java poubelle


----------



## eTeks (19 Décembre 2012)

Euh... lapestenoire, c'était franchement pas la peine d'user ton clavier si c'est pour répondre ça. Au passage, il y a 20 ans, Java n'existait même pas !


----------



## lapestenoire (19 Décembre 2012)

bah si 1990 premiere utilisation publique


----------



## kef_hin (20 Décembre 2012)

Chez moi, avec la version 10.7.5, ça a l'air de bien fonctionner


----------

